

A simple GUI to set up virtual machines for PHP development - merinid
https://puphpet.com/

======
jtreminio
Hi all, author of PuPHPet here.

1\. I don't know how to pronounce it. I usually try to say "puff-pet" and look
like an idiot while doing so.

2\. I started learning Vagrant/Puppet a few months ago. Puppet is powerful,
but has "gotchas" that felt like I was continuously bashing my head against
the wall. I didn't want other people to go through the same frustration, so I
decided to add buttons. Developers love buttons!

3\. Some of the goals of PuPHPet are to

a) make tools like (X|W|M)AMP obsolete,

b) show developers the benefits of VM development (especially PHP developers),

and c) provide quickstart setups for popular projects
([https://puphpet.com/quickstart/symfony](https://puphpet.com/quickstart/symfony)
,
[https://puphpet.com/quickstart/puphpet](https://puphpet.com/quickstart/puphpet)).

Possibly even d) setup an API to allow people to POST their config
requirements and get back a link to a generated zip file, without needing to
use the GUI itself. I could use some help on that front:
[https://github.com/puphpet/puphpet/issues/100](https://github.com/puphpet/puphpet/issues/100)

~~~
nachteilig
Thanks for making this!

I'm wondering if you would mind elaborating on the choice of Silex over the
other options out there. I've been playing a bit in this realm and would be
glad to know how you came to that decision.

Thanks again

~~~
jtreminio
I'm a huge Silex nerd because it comes with the very minimum needed to be a
productive framework.

It implements a proper DIC, routing and quick ways to set up outside libraries
(providers).

It comes with only what you need to get started, nothing you don't, but when
you want to add more it doesn't get in your way.

------
joshmn
There's not a single reply bashing PHP here yet. This means that you did
something good (and I totally agree!)

------
rpwilcox
Ok, this is awesome. A neat GUI interface over generating both Vagrantfiles
and Puppet manifests by hand?! So nice.

Slick UI + the fact that it generates this standard DevOps setup (Vagrant +
Puppet) instead of trying to reinvent __that __particular wheel... so cool.

------
dools
Absolutely brilliant. I've been putting off doing this type of setup myself
for ages, can't wait to play with it!

------
devb0x
when i saw the link i was like 'not another one'

but the site is neat. i wouldnt call it a GUI tho, it makes it sound like
another app i need to install.

And i agree with the comment that it should be cli. that would be really neat.

------
joelhaasnoot
This would be awesome if it also worked for Node.JS/Python/Ruby/etc. I
recently switched to a Vagrant/Puppet system but there aren't too many good
recipes with good documentation. This makes those two things obselete.

~~~
jtreminio
You can install those other languages, here:
[https://puphpet.com/#server](https://puphpet.com/#server)

I have it on my list to expand out to other languages and offer in-depth
configuration options just like PHP does. Unfortunately I am not familiar with
any of them to be able to confidently say I am following best practices, or
even know what options developers want to choose!

Opening a github issue and outlining what exactly you'd like to see would go a
very long way to reaching that goal.

------
fmitchell0
This also helps me explain the full stack to my dev team.

------
maaaats
Wow, looks very nice. We're in the process of moving our php development over
to VMs, this will be useful.

------
semicolondev
I was looking for an option to dump x/wamp setup. This is encouraging me to do
that right now.

